
How Not to Be Alone (2013) - ingve
https://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/09/opinion/sunday/how-not-to-be-alone.html?pagewanted=all
======
grawprog
>I'm not sure how else to describe somebody completely fixated on a small
device, resorting to it almost like some security blanket when an everyday
problem needs solving. Portable video games like Game Boy, and traditional
mobile phones, which no doubt have been similarly derided in the past, offer a
poor comparison for their limited scope. The small screen provides some
strange tunnel vision I don't care to encounter.

This comment from the previous discussion struck me. I remember this and how
weird it seemed, how at times people were derided for using their phone in
public. It almost seems quaint now. These days I find you get strange looks
from people if you don't have a phone on you. Asking someone for the time is
almost met with suspicion I find. As though they assume something's wrong with
you for not having a phone to check the time.

------
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5846603](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5846603).

(Also, we changed the above URL from
[http://www.calnewport.com/blog/2019/09/26/how-not-to-be-
alon...](http://www.calnewport.com/blog/2019/09/26/how-not-to-be-alone-
jonathan-safran-foer-on-the-dangers-of-diminished-communication/), which
points to this.)

